# Key to Thai gorund orchids



## Dokmai Garden (Apr 9, 2011)

I have written a key to the genera of Thai ground orchids:

Cheers, Eric Danell, Dokmai Garden


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks, very nice write up


----------

